# DP Memory Issues, Anyone Else?



## randomguylol (Jan 7, 2014)

My memory is so bad i swear. Like i never started feeling like this untill and after i started smoking marijuana and having bad trips and panic attacks from it. Does anyone else have memory this bad and is it forsure DP? Like sometimes i can barely remember this morning or yesterday, let alone what i've done the past week. It's scary, it's crossed my mind that maybe i possible have a brain tumor or hell, alzheimers? I dunno,

Anyone else like this? Alls i ever focus on is this and worrying that it's something else besides DP, maybe that's it but idk.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Look up dissociative amnesia


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Linguos (Jan 12, 2012)

I've had DP for years, and I'm a bit of a study-a-holic, and for a long time, at least the entire first year I could barely read, I remember the first few months I couldn't even really remember a single sentence I'd just read.

Sometimes I like to wonder if learning to concentrate enough through the DP means that when DP is gone we will have better concentration and memory retention skills, since, at least in my case, I'd never had to try so hard to do simple things or to study previously.


----------



## Aerose91 (Jun 11, 2013)

Since the instant DP hit my menory has been horrid. By the end of the day what i did that morning feels like a distant childhood memory and all days prior to that are just blank.

What ive heard though, from everyone that has recovered is that it all comes back


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup. It's gotten worse, but I've been pretty sleep deprived lately


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

You are definitely not alone! I have thought your exact words to myself, Do I have a brain tumor? Is this the beginning of Alzheimers? Serval people in this thread have exactly described how I feel and what I am going through. So I am certain that we are all going through something similar related to DPDR. In a way it is comforting, knowing that we are all going through this together, beacuse it surely rules out all the panicked thoughts of diseases and physical problems. Every day I am a bit relieved that I have found this website and every day I hear similar stories that hit home for me. Hopefuly this new year is a great one for us, I am so damn tired living with this brain fog!


----------



## LoganK (Jan 4, 2014)

Yea I am kinda like this, it is pretty weird and scary but I am pretty sure it is just from the depersonalization.


----------



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

All the time.. the most basic things, too. It's hard to be able to remember everything when your mind is always in this state (and stress for me, too) I questioned my sanity a couple times because of it.


----------



## marianaurelian23 (Jan 16, 2014)

i`ve got also very bad memory and is getting worse the numbness is horrible .......


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a symptom of DP. Most of us have horrible short-term memory.


----------

